# Almost 60 years later, a fallen airman finally gets his due.



## syscom3 (Mar 1, 2014)

I saw this in todays LA Times.



> "Jill Ellman was only 8, but she remembers military officials heading up the driveway and knocking on her family's door with the news that her father's Air Force bomber had crashed off the coast of Newfoundland.
> 
> The news had barely sunk in when the telephone rang with an update: Her father was safe. Her mother broke out a bottle of champagne. "Everyone was celebrating," Ellman recalled.
> 
> But a few hours later the phone rang again, and the celebrating stopped. Only one crew member had been pulled from the ocean, and it wasn't her dad."



Almost 60 years later, a fallen airman finally gets his due - latimes.com


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2014)




----------

